# Salvia INS 264



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what happened to this boat in her later life, please? She was a classic Moray Firth seiner built in Lossiemouth in 1935 and stayed there until the late 1960s. I cant find her after then. I've found the records of her wartime service and her early years and want to complete her 'biography'.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

